# Hourly pricing vs. yearly



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

I see & am seeing a lot of guys here that "make" more than $ 100.00/hr, we also do this most of the time. Because snowfalls vary so much from people on this board, some get 200+inches others get 10 inches. In translation some of us may go out 5 times on an average season, some may go out 50. However probably most of our costs stay the same (truck payment, overhead) My question is this what do you guys strive for (from each truck) for a season?


----------



## footbrakeFED (Oct 26, 2003)

DAMN....I came here trying to sell a 9.2 never-used Boss V plow - BUT after reading about the potential of the biz.....

I might just keep it !!


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

My goal is no less than $15,000 per truck for plowing only. - This $ amount is based on plowing 10 times a year. 

Chuck B.


----------



## elitelandscape (Oct 24, 2002)

We usually shoot for 23,000 to 25,000 per truck per year plowing 18 to 22 storms a year


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

23-25K thats Canadian $ though, correct?


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

My goal is to bring in $15,000/ truck. That is based on 10 storms per year.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I average over 30K/ vehicle, last year over 65 plowable/saltable days.

payup 

Bill

PS Those CDN $$$ are worth 25 cents more, each, this year!


----------



## apkole (Mar 1, 2003)

We used to figure 16000 was a good route . . . . . in the 70's and 80's. With the cost of new trucks and equipment, I really believe that number has got to crowd 25000. I spoke with a contractor a while ago who mentioned he was well over 40000, but that was on his most efficient (large plows) equipment and probably plowing a 10 hour route or better. 

Andy


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

Ok, so are we talking how much we want to make just plowing snow, or are we talking about salt days too. I was saying $15000/ pickup truck/ season for plowing. Then there is the salting which brings in a lot more. With salting and plowing, my goal is $20-25k per truck per year. Then there are sidewalks.......It kind of blends together on commercial accounts. I think this is a good question and a good thread, but it is hard for me to come up with an exact figure based only on how much I want to make on each truck. There is other equipment that helps clear the commercials so I guess my figure isn't representative of the other equipments.


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

*apkole*



> We used to figure 16000 was a good route . . . . . in the 70's and 80's


I think it is unfortunate, that some people are bidding so low that they will make less than that in 2004. It seems that as the years go by, the price for plowing falls. It doesn't make sense to me, but I have been observing this a lot lately.


----------

